# Female & Male Betta Troubles



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

I had a male betta and I got a female betta for it to keep it company. The male flared up and his tail got really pretty. First the female chased him around, then the male chased her around, and she got really scared. I moved her to my old 1g. I'm also wondering how much I should feed them in a week? 

-Tess


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

People who breed bettas put them together just long enough to breed. The rest of the time they keep them in neiboring bowls or in a divided tank.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Right. A male and female Betta usually won't get along any better than two males. Mind you, some frustrated would-be breeders have encountered a "best friends" problem where they put the female in and the male does nothing but swim around with her. Even in this situation, things could probably go nasty at any time, so you're still likely to come home one day and find one, or both, of your fish ripped to shreds.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

You see, what you did was perfect for breeding. He will chase her around and she will get a little bruised up. But after a few days they will hang around each other and will breed. That is what happened to me today! If you don't want to breed, you could get a separater to put in the tank that will keep the male away from the female.


----------

